# Zeikos, ever heard of them?



## BenD

Hi all,

Just joined the forum.  Bought my first SLR- Canon EOS T1i Kit with 18-55 IS and 55-250 IS lens.

Along with the kit, I got several other accessories.  Two filters billed as "58 mm UV Digital Multicoated Professional High Defenition Filter.  Are there such things? That is, High Defenition lens/filters?  I'm asking because I"m not sure if I got duped into paying an extrra $100 for such.  I called Canon and they don't sell such filters.  Of course, this is a thrid party filter.  I think the brand is Zeikos.  

Speaking of Zeikos, it seems that most of my non-OEM accessories, from 2x telephoto lens to tripod is made by this company.  In my opinion, it looks second class.  Has anyone heard of Zeikos and what is your opinion on their products?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Derrel

"Zeikos"...hmm..probably trying to trade on the subconscious name familiarity of the Olympus line of "Zuiko" lenses. Olympus has long called its lenses Zuiko this and Zuiko that, just as Nikon has called its lenses "Nikkor", like the Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 AF-D, or the Nikkor 300mm f/4 AF-S, and so on.

I think your own use of the word "duped" fits this situation quite well...there is no such thing as a UV digital multicoated high definition filter. Filters are one of the camera retailing business' LARGEST markup segments, sort of the dirty little secret of the camera business.  A filter that wholesales for $5 can be marked up to $29.95 or $39.95, or much,much higher. This is one way cut-rate dealers can offer low prices, or just normal,fair MAP prices, but still manage to boost their bottom line by selling discount items at hugely over-inflated markups.

There are indeed, entire "brands" of inexpensive accesories, often made by an offshore (mainland China, Taiwan, Malaysia,etc) OEM maker that sells the identical accessories to multiple retail outlets to be sold under a so-called "brand name". The use of Zeikos is almost certainly trying to trade on the name of Zuiko, from Olympus.

Like my iPad mP3 player, or my Sonee Diskmun, or my Nokiio phone...


----------



## sapiente

here are some comments on a Zeikos product: Flickr: Discussing Zeikos ZE-NBG300 Review in Nikon D300 Users


----------



## climbhigh4fun

In response to your question on Zeikos products including filters, 2x telephoto extenders, tripods and other gear.  I have a number of their products and they all seem to be well made.  Although made in China, they are an American product and most have a lifetime guarantee.  The filters are I would say average, 2x telephoto extender I would rate at above average, tripods as average or slightly above average.  Of course they can't compete with say Hoya filters, but they do a pretty good job, especially the CPL filter


----------



## Deb Miller

BenD said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined the forum.  Bought my first SLR- Canon EOS T1i Kit with 18-55 IS and 55-250 IS lens.
> 
> Along with the kit, I got several other accessories.  Two filters billed as "58 mm UV Digital Multicoated Professional High Defenition Filter.  Are there such things? That is, High Defenition lens/filters?  I'm asking because I"m not sure if I got duped into paying an extrra $100 for such.  I called Canon and they don't sell such filters.  Of course, this is a thrid party filter.  I think the brand is Zeikos.
> 
> Speaking of Zeikos, it seems that most of my non-OEM accessories, from 2x telephoto lens to tripod is made by this company.  In my opinion, it looks second class.  Has anyone heard of Zeikos and what is your opinion on their products?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have heard of Zeikos and was looking at a lens or two from them, and saw reviews and now I'm curious so I finally ordered one.  
But even above that I was trying to figure out why the named seemed connected to good lenses... well, then 
I figured it out.. ZEISS!  Zeiss is the high quality lens product that my brain was associating it with.  
I finally ordered a Zeikos and will let you know what I think of it after I get it and try it out.


----------



## Deb Miller

climbhigh4fun said:


> In response to your question on Zeikos products including filters, 2x telephoto extenders, tripods and other gear.  I have a number of their products and they all seem to be well made.  Although made in China, they are an American product and most have a lifetime guarantee.  The filters are I would say average, 2x telephoto extender I would rate at above average, tripods as average or slightly above average.  Of course they can't compete with say Hoya filters, but they do a pretty good job, especially the CPL filter


thanks for your comments because this helped me a lot.


----------



## KmH

I had a Zeikos vertical grip on a Nikon D300.
It worked fine and looked just like a Nikon vertical grip.
The difference was the Zeikos grip had a plastic body while the Nikon grip had a metal body.
Consequently the Zeikos grip had a lower price than the Nikon grip.


----------

